# HELP!! AWKWARD n New at this!!!



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Hello Everybody!!
It had been while since the last time I was on this NoDak Outdoor! In the past time when I was online and was looking for pointing lab for my boyfriend that I posted on. My boyfriend had this old lab gal. Well, sadly that few months ago we had to put her to sleep. She gave up, and couldnt get up from her bed to go potty. She had this really bad health and her hip wasn't do very well. He and his gal had been through lot of hunting and etc. So with him mopping and quiet around for while. I thought to find him a new friend. Couple days ago, I found him AKC Male Pointing Lab. My boyfriend fell in love with this pup. It was nice to see him smile again. He spend lot of time with him. I asked my boyfriend where is my attention? I was teasing him. He laughed.

Well, he asked me to surf online to find a good electric training collar Do anyone know the best hunting electric training collar? I know ZERO about training the dog for hunting. I know the obedience training such as sit, stay and etc but not hunting. I am new at this. Are there any trainer around near by Underwood, ND? Please let me know, so i can get this pup the training before the time comes. My boyfriend is out doing farming crops so he would be busy and I will do the training. So please help me!!
Thanks


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

In my opinion, the best collar you could be would the the TriTronics Pro 100.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Gonehunting,
Ok tell me why you think that the Tritronics Pro 100 would be the recommand?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont know anything about tritronics.

Ive used dogtra's for years, never had a problem and one collar is so old it finally needed new batteries. Dogtra's customer service was great.

for a retriever make sure you get a fully waterproof collar and transmitter.
my newest is a dogtra 1200 .....I think the latest equivalent is a 18 or 1900.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

tritronics is all I would purchase, get the simplest model that will meet your needs, the pro 100 woild be great.

If there is any possibility you will ever have 2 dogs get the exp version so you can add colllars

The biggest best investment is some video tapes on how to use one.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

g3 sport basic. Collarclinic.com sells them refurbished, and can get one to your door for like 209$. I just bought one, and it's pretty sweet and easy to use, especially if you ever decide to add another dog or two. It has a tone, nick and continuouse mode, all with their own buttons. Both collar and remote are waterproof too..


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Dakota Lady said:


> Gonehunting,
> Ok tell me why you think that the Tritronics Pro 100 would be the recommand?


I agree with GH, The TT Pro 100 is simple, reliable, has 18 levels of cont. stimulation, and it can be raised or lowered without looking at the transmitter. Very important if you want to keep your eyes on the dog. For example, you set the dial on '2' and get a slight responce from the dog pushing the 'low' button; then as you're working him, he ignores or fights through that level, a quick push of the next button gives you 'medium' and then 'high' stim without looking away from the dog. And this process can be repeated on each of the six levels on the graduated dial.
I had a top of the line DT, and was very unimpressed with it's quality as well as customer service.
I have a Dogtra for a field collar, mainly for it's beeper function, but I don't like it for training. The "e-linear" adjustment dial doesn't have graduated steps, and you can't tell without looking at it, (taking eyes off dog) how far you've increased the intensity.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

TriTronics collars are the most reliable and toughest on the market. TT really invented the whole collar game. I chose the pro 100 for you because (it's what I use) it's expandable to two collars, it is rechargeable from your truck cigarette lighter, it can run your beeper collar, it has both momentary and continuous levels of stimulation, it is variable intensity, it has a one mile range (you don't need a mile range and rarely get it, dense cover cuts it down a lot), and is reliable in the water. They are a little more expensive than some, but you truly get what you pay for. I'll give you an example.

My 100 was seven or eight years old, had never been in for a servicing, and wouldn't hold a charge even after battery replacement. I sent it in to TT. They would upgrade it to a current G2 100 for 200.00 or sell me a new one for 300.00 (two dog unit). I upgraded mine. I think that's one Hell of a service department.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I would agree with the Tri-tronics, i bought a sport basic g3 last fall for my young female i like and it seems to be very reliable..battery run time is incredible! also last fall 5 days before opening pheasant season here in SD the dial for the level of stimulus fell of...never knew where just went to use it and it wasnt there, I called TT on a monday about it and I had a new remote at my door that thursday! if that isnt service i dont know what is, the other brands of collars work too otherwise they wouldnt be selling them but you cant go wrong with a TT


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I too have a TT G3 Sport and it works great.........I had some trouble with the dials becoming loose, but TT sent be a brand new one right away. Great customer service.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

sportdog makes a pretty good collar as well.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

WOW! everybody are recommanding TriTronic Sport Basic G3. We had been surfing online for lot different places that have Tritronic and see what was the deal. Most of them are asking for 239 which isnt bad. I just checked the collarclinic.com, one of you mention that. It's no longer 209. Its 239 or you might have mistyped. So we talked about it and decided instead of ordering online, we would go to Scheel's which is in city. That way, we can take a look and feel! Then go from there.

But, we are still trying to find some dvd and book that teach how to train a dog to be hunting. A friend of our just gave us Dummy book today. So I haven't look at it. But my boyfriend did. So i dont know what he think of it. I hope its a good book. If you do have suggestion on Dvd and Book hunting training that would be great!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't recommend the G3 Tritronics unit, just too many failures in the design in my opinion. I'm using a Pro 200 G2 EXP model and it's extremely sturdy and easy to use and change intensities without even looking at the transmitter. My justification with the extra cost between the G3 and G2 was that a stronger product is going to last me much much longer along with using it for multiple dogs far into the future.

A great training resource is the Fowl Dogs line up. Great stuff, good video production, and very good discussion about why to use the methods involved and what to expect during the progression of the dog.


----------

